# Fake police officers scam money from unsuspecting tourists in Vancouver



## CougarKing (20 Sep 2014)

Perhaps this might or might not be related to the discovery of missing CBSA uniforms from a couple of months ago, in that someone who has access to the uniform supply in different agencies may be selling them to criminals?

CBC



> *Phoney cops scam money from tourists in Vancouver*
> CBC – 12 hours ago
> 
> Vancouver police are warning visitors to be vigilant after a handful of incidents in which people dressed up like police officers stop tourists, demand to see their passports and wallets, and make off with their cash.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (22 Sep 2014)

End of the story?

Vancity Buzz



> *THREE MEN ARRESTED FOR PLAYING PHONY POLICE OFFICERS TO SCAM ASIAN TOURISTS OF THEIR MONEY*
> 
> Vancouver Police have arrested three men for allegedly disguising themselves as phony police officers to steal money from Asian tourists.
> 
> ...


----------

